# Mouse doesn't work



## knn (Dec 2, 2015)

I installed FreeBSD 10.2.
`pkg install xorg`
`pkg install xfce`
`startxfce4`
but my mouse doesn't work. What should I do? I'm trying to learn FreeBSD but fifth step I encounter a problem  thanks


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 2, 2015)

Please don't run XFCE as root.

What kind of mouse do you have? Make sure that moused is enabled by running `sysrc moused_enable=YES` and `service moused restart`


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2015)

Most mice are USB, and run moused(8) automatically.  It should not be necessary to enable it and start it manually.

But knn does not identify the hardware.  It could be a touchpad or something.


----------



## shepper (Dec 2, 2015)

It has been awhile since I've used Xfce4 but I recall having a similiar problem.  For me, I solved it via is a "settings" option for the mouse.  There are options for hardware vs software pointers.  You can use the keyboard to navigate the menu.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2015)

Post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin or something similar.


----------



## knn (Dec 3, 2015)

tobik 

I created a new user, thanks

add moused_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf and restart*.* but mouse is still same

wblock@ 

My server on cloudsigma and connect it via ultravnc/tightvnc from desktop pc.

shepper 




SirDice :Xorg.0.log
 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CvNh/To4myDoZT


----------



## shepper (Dec 3, 2015)

I recall trying different options in the Device dropdown box.  Have you tried not starting Xorg and seeing if you have a mouse pointer in the console?
Other suggestions:
1)  Do you have a mouse pointer in the default twm window manager?
2) review mouse(4).
3) Stop and start /etc/rc.d/moused manually and watch for error messages.
4) Look at hardware problems, try a different mouse


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2015)

Apparently this thing emulates a psm(4) mouse. So you need to add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
moused_enable="YES"
```


----------



## shepper (Dec 3, 2015)

I think the OP stated that he had tried moused_enable="YES".

Here is the link where I managed to get a working mouse: xfce4 mouse

This may be obsolete as I recall that hal is no longer used in the default xorg.
The newly written (Thanks wblock@) Xorg configuration FreeBSD Handbook - Xorg and the Xfce4 keyboard/mouse documentation. Xfce4 keyboard/mouse.

I recall that sysmouse is the software mouse and /dev/psm0 the hardware mouse.  Does the xfce gui offer /dev/psm0?


----------

